# help needed in identifying this algae and remedying



## arunk (Jun 6, 2017)

In an otherwise good tank, this algae has started growing on the inside edges of the glass. The blade scraper cannot reach this glass joints area. The tank is an 2 month old 12inch cube, using ADA lights, ADA fertilizers Brighty K and Step 1 in recommended doses. po The substrate is also ADA - super 4, amazonia, power sand and powder soil. Pressurized CO2 to ensure the drop checker is always yellowish green; lights and CO2 on for 8 hours a day. Weekly 50% water changes, and daily topping up about 700 ml of water that evaporates due to the cooling fan. What algae is this and how do (a) get rid of it (b) prevent re-occurence? Thanks a lot in advance to all the helpful experts out there...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you fold a paper towel or napkin, and use that to try to rub the algae off, does that remove it, and is it easy to do so? Assuming it does, and it is easy, it is probably green dust algae, which is a free swimming algae early in its life cycle. I control it by lowering the water level, wiping off the algae, so none gets back in the water, then refilling the water. After doing this a few times that algae tends to go away.


----------

